# work permit processing time



## anna9

Hello
I got a job offer from german company. I had already applied for work permit visa in india. I wanted to know how much time it will take to process work permit visa in this case.

I already had blue card which is now expired from my last visit. 

Its almost 8 weeks over and I am still waiting for visa call from consulate. 

Can anyone share there experience wirh me

Thanx


----------



## UdayBASIS

anna9 said:


> Hello
> I got a job offer from german company. I had already applied for work permit visa in india. I wanted to know how much time it will take to process work permit visa in this case.
> 
> I already had blue card which is now expired from my last visit.
> 
> Its almost 8 weeks over and I am still waiting for visa call from consulate.
> 
> Can anyone share there experience wirh me
> 
> Thanx


Hi,

I am in a similar situation as You were, though in the initial stages (except the Blue card part, as I have never had them).

Could you please let me know, if you have received the Work permit, and is it possible to apply for Blue card directly while applying for the work permit?

Many more questions are there, hope to get it cleared one by one from You!! If you wish so!

Thanks in Advance,
Uday


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi Anna9,

As you have mentioned that you applied for work permit on Nov 5th, I would like to know, have you got the visa by now ?

I have also applied for work permit and it's the 7 week over today, and no update from the consulate. I applied it at the chennai consulate in India.

One of my colleague got the same visa in JUST 5 days !!  Unimaginable, but mine is still pending.

Cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

wingsofdesire said:


> Hi Anna9,
> 
> As you have mentioned that you applied for work permit on Nov 5th, I would like to know, have you got the visa by now ?
> 
> I have also applied for work permit and it's the 7 week over today, and no update from the consulate. I applied it at the chennai consulate in India.
> 
> One of my colleague got the same visa in JUST 5 days !!  Unimaginable, but mine is still pending.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dude,

Were you able to get any information from the Consulate, as You are entering the 8th week soon?

I understand that, it is too early, as the Consulate does not entertain any request before 12 weeks. 

Also, could you please let us know, if your colleague, who got the visa in JUST 5 days also applied at the Chennai Consulate? If yes, was he too having the Job offer from the same company as You? 

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## wingsofdesire

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Also, could you please let us know, if your colleague, who got the visa in JUST 5 days also applied at the Chennai Consulate? If yes, was he too having the Job offer from the same company as You?
> 
> Hi Uday,
> 
> To answer your question "yes" he got the job offer from the same company and we applied on the same day.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## UdayBASIS

wingsofdesire said:


> UdayBASIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dude,
> 
> Also, could you please let us know, if your colleague, who got the visa in JUST 5 days also applied at the Chennai Consulate? If yes, was he too having the Job offer from the same company as You?
> 
> Hi Uday,
> 
> To answer your question "yes" he got the job offer from the same company and we applied on the same day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> 
> That is really strange.
> Both are having offer from same company, and applied at same consulate. (I too know of a person, who got the Visa in straight 2 days @ Bangalore Consulate).
> 
> May be so that, the colleague is from another state under the jurisdiction of Chennai Consulate?
> 
> BR,
> Uday
Click to expand...


----------



## wingsofdesire

No he is from the same city even.

By the away when did you apply Uday ?


----------



## UdayBASIS

wingsofdesire said:


> No he is from the same city even.
> 
> By the away when did you apply Uday ?


Hi Again,

I am about to apply, but the appointment has been given for 30th January for the Visa Application @ Chennai Consulate. Hence cooling the heels as of now.

By the way, were you able to reply to my Private message?

BR,
Uday


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hey Uday,

I am completely new to this forum and just checking out things. I think I have already answered your query here itself, which you have asked me in private.

But I am not able to figure out there how to respond to private messages.

Cheers


----------



## James3214

wingsofdesire said:


> Hey Uday,
> 
> I am completely new to this forum and just checking out things. I think I have already answered your query here itself, which you have asked me in private.
> 
> But I am not able to figure out there how to respond to private messages.
> 
> Cheers


After 5 posts you can use the PM (Private Message) facility. Just click the user and use PM from the selection box that appears.


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi James, Thanks for the info. 

I hope now I have 5 posts. Let's see if it works.

Cheers


----------



## lgmagic

The employment visa application says that 

"As of July 2013, Blue Card applications and applications with a “BA-Vorabprüfung” (Approval by the Federal 
Employment Agency) can – under certain circumstances - be directly decided by the German Missions, 
resulting in a processing time of approximately ten days. 
Other employment visa applications, such as for deputations, still have to be forwarded to the competent 
immigration authorities in Germany; processing will take approximately six to eight weeks. "

So if you have an Approval by the Federal Employment Agency it is faster 

So do you have it?


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi

For my case, now I am in the eighth week. Due to the Christmas and holiday seasons in between, there were less activity in the consulate office, that's what my german employer has updated me. Now my application is pending with the "Arbeitsamt" or German labour office. 

The foreigner's registrations office has forwarded the application to them. This is the current status. I have no idea how many more weeks I have to wait.

Cheers


----------



## mssajith

Guys, can you please tell me how did you manage to get a job offer? I work in Bangalore and have 8+ years of IT experience. Please do help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lgmagic

Kindly update on the work permit processing time? Why does it take so long even after an employment offer from genuine German company ?


----------



## despaired

On their website they say it takes 12 weeks approximately. If you also include the fact that there was a christmas and new years break , it will probably take that long.


----------



## arunpral

Any idea how much time does it take for processing visa from india? Share your experience.
I got the information as 6 weeks. Not sure if its correct.


----------



## UdayBASIS

lgmagic said:


> Kindly update on the work permit processing time? Why does it take so long even after an employment offer from genuine German company ?


Hi lgmagic,

From Bangalore, if the offer is genuine, then in some cases the Visa is granted in a couple of days.

But in Chennai, it takes at least 8 weeks, since all the applications (Without Employment Agency approval) are all sent to Germany.

It is based on the consulate You apply from. However, the maximum is 12 weeks.

FYI: wingsofdesire (Forum member) has got his visa this Monday (Almost 11th week - including the winter vacation days)

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS

lgmagic said:


> Kindly update on the work permit processing time? Why does it take so long even after an employment offer from genuine German company ?


As for the reason: This is as below:

* EU Blue card applications can be decided at the Consulate level and if it is decided, then the Visa is granted in a couple of days to a week's time.
* Some Consulates are not willing to take any risk (for reason varying from New CG, or others) and they forward the application to German Immigration authorities based out of Germany.
* Applications are scrutinised there, and Federal Employment Agency is asked to give opinion/approval on the subject case.
* Then after the feedback from the Employment Agency, the Immigration authorities give the feedback to Consulates.
* Consulates also take their sweet time to intimate the applicant about the decision.

Sometimes, there are also verification tasks taken up at all levels, and it increases the processing time.

BR,
Uday


----------



## logbabu

You need to wait for atleast 12 weeks. Most of the guys would have returned back from vacation now. You should probably see a reply soon


----------



## vin2win

Dear guys,

I hope you all are well experienced as of now with the work-permit process.
Can you please advice me what is the best way to apply, and get it done faster?

My current residence is in Bangalore and my permanent address in from AP.
Is it possible for me to apply with Bangalore consulate?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## UdayBASIS

jvinil said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I hope you all are well experienced as of now with the work-permit process.
> Can you please advice me what is the best way to apply, and get it done faster?
> 
> My current residence is in Bangalore and my permanent address in from AP.
> Is it possible for me to apply with Bangalore consulate?
> Thanks everyone.


Yes, You can apply from Bangalore.

More than that, I would insist on applying from Bangalore, since the Consulate @ Bangalore decides on visa's quite quickly and Chennai Consulate takes much more time.

You just need a little Proof of Address @ Bangalore (Not needed really), just for the communication purposes.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## vin2win

*BA-Vorabprufung details*



UdayBASIS said:


> Yes, You can apply from Bangalore.
> 
> More than that, I would insist on applying from Bangalore, since the Consulate @ Bangalore decides on visa's quite quickly and Chennai Consulate takes much more time.
> 
> You just need a little Proof of Address @ Bangalore (Not needed really), just for the communication purposes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Uday


Thanks a lot Uday. That's a great relief. Yes, I have a current residence proof of Bangalore. And I am also trying to get the BA-Vorabprufung done from my employer.
Does anybody know the process of BA-Vorabprufung ??
Step 1:- The employer needs to fill it.

And I donno what he has the employer needs to do after this. Can someone guide me please?


----------



## UdayBASIS

jvinil said:


> Thanks a lot Uday. That's a great relief. Yes, I have a current residence proof of Bangalore. And I am also trying to get the BA-Vorabprufung done from my employer.
> Does anybody know the process of BA-Vorabprufung ??
> Step 1:- The employer needs to fill it.
> 
> And I donno what he has the employer needs to do after this. Can someone guide me please?


Hi Vinil,

The Job- profile document, has to be filled in by the employer and given to You. You are expected to submit this document when You are applying for the work visa.

Let me know, if anymore clarifications are needed.

BR,
Uday


----------



## vin2win

Hello Guys,

How did you people managed to get an experience letter from your employer? Is it mandatory to get one to apply for the work VISA. I am asking this because "asking for experience letter" makes it evident that "you are leaving the company". And I even don't know whether they will give it to me?

I still have the offer letter with my current company and also the promotion letters in that last 3 years. Will this suffice for the work permit VISA as proof of experience?
Can anyone throw some light on this?

Thank you all.


----------



## Preethi kiran

can somebody suggest a website for job search in Germany? I am an automotive professional with 4yrs of experience with a masters frm UK.


----------



## logbabu

Jobbörse StepStone: Jobs und Stellenangebote 
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

Above two websites are good enough for you to search for the jobs in Germany


----------



## vin2win

*Germany job sites*



Preethi kiran said:


> can somebody suggest a website for job search in Germany? I am an automotive professional with 4yrs of experience with a masters frm UK.


Hi Preethi,

You are in wrong thread, find out answers for your questions here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...iving-germany/164132-jobs-germany-help-5.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...g-germany/286777-job-market-2014-germany.html


----------



## vin2win

Dear work permit aspirants,

Here is some good news. I applied to bangalore consulate and I got it in just 1 day. I hope I made a new record..


----------



## vin2win

Dear work permit aspirants,

Here is the debrief how I got my work permit in 24 hours. :first:
I hope some people believe it's impossible, even me.. but this is what happened atlast.. 

- Contacted the ZAV (German federal employment agency) hone:
- They provided the information of the local Arbeitsagentur contact :cell:
- Contacted the employer to prepare all the documents (Stellenbescrebung, Vorabprüfung) hone:
- Then employer emailed it to the local employment office :typing:
- This means the preliminary examination process is begun.:fingerscrossed:
- Although I didn't get the approval ID from ZAV I submitted my VISA application.
- Luckily it was Bangalore consulate:gossip: (loving it.. )
- Qualification & Experience certificates raysubmitted german lang certificate aslo)
- Within one day I got the mail to collect my VISA. :rockon:

Cheers :tea:and all the best guys.:thumb:

Here you can read my job hunt story.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...y/164132-jobs-germany-help-6.html#post3549842


----------



## ashwin_srao

jvinil said:


> Dear work permit aspirants,
> 
> Here is the debrief how I got my work permit in 24 hours. :first:
> I hope some people believe it's impossible, even me.. but this is what happened atlast..
> 
> - Contacted the ZAV (German federal employment agency) hone:
> - They provided the information of the local Arbeitsagentur contact :cell:
> - Contacted the employer to prepare all the documents (Stellenbescrebung, Vorabprüfung) hone:
> - Then employer emailed it to the local employment office :typing:
> - This means the preliminary examination process is begun.:fingerscrossed:
> - Although I didn't get the approval ID from ZAV I submitted my VISA application.
> - Luckily it was Bangalore consulate:gossip: (loving it.. )
> - Qualification & Experience certificates raysubmitted german lang certificate aslo)
> - Within one day I got the mail to collect my VISA. :rockon:
> 
> Cheers :tea:and all the best guys.:thumb:
> 
> Here you can read my job hunt story.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...y/164132-jobs-germany-help-6.html#post3549842


Jvinil,
Could you please correct my understanding...
- Your job offer and other important documents to be submitted to the Local Aliens Office.
- Stellenbeschreibung, Vorabprüfung, Vorabzustimmung to be submitted by the Employer to the Local Employment Office.
- How do we get the ZAV ID?

Is this correct for a fast processing...Thanks a lot...


----------



## vin2win

ashwin_srao said:


> Jvinil,
> Could you please correct my understanding...
> - Your job offer and other important documents to be submitted to the Local Aliens Office.
> - Stellenbeschreibung, Vorabprüfung, Vorabzustimmung to be submitted by the Employer to the Local Employment Office.
> - How do we get the ZAV ID?
> 
> Is this correct for a fast processing...Thanks a lot...


Stellenbeschreibung, Vorabprüfung - prepared by employer and I got a scanned copy
Vorabzustimmung - for me it was not required.
ZAV ID - ZAV may take its sweet time to give you one. But in my case I did not gave any approval ID to embassy. I just gave them Stellenbeschreibung and Vorabprüfung that I received from employer.


----------



## vin2win

*Experience letter from Current Employer*

Hi logbabu,

Post the question in work permit thread so that it helps other people.

Here is the answer for your question.

Don't worry too much about the letter. Since you are already serving the notice period you can ask your HR.

If it doesn't work, follow this way. It worked for me.
- Submit your company ID card
- Previous experience letters
- offer letter with d current company and ur promotion letters
- All these together also justify your experience.

All the best. 



logbabu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the application for Work permit at Mumbai German Consulate and I am stuck at the moment with regards to Experience certificate that has been listed in the check list of documents. I am still working with the current employer and serving the notice period. So, it would not be possible for me to get the experience letter. Appreciate how you could manage this ?
> 
> Also, I may not be able to tell my current employer about the offer that I got from Germany.
> 
> Awaiting your feedback
> 
> Babu Kilari


----------



## vin2win

How is the current work permit processing time in different consulates?
I heard that the Chennai consulate is making it a hell. How about others?


----------



## sandeepkhaira

vin2win said:


> How is the current work permit processing time in different consulates?
> I heard that the Chennai consulate is making it a hell. How about others?


Hi Vin2 win, I hope below kink will help:
German Missions in India - Document verification

Thanks!
Sandeep


----------



## liju84

I need a small help regarding the pre approval process for work permit. I have been offered a job but my salary is less than 47k. So i guess I need ZAV approval. Could you help me with process of ZAV process?how to get the local ZAV contact in Hamburg?


----------



## vin2win

Hi Sandeep

What I meant is the work permit processing time in different German consulates in India. This is nothing with the document verification link. No embassy posts these times officially. Somehow the people get to know the stats.



sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi Vin2 win, I hope below kink will help:
> German Missions in India - Document verification
> 
> Thanks!
> Sandeep


----------



## vin2win

Hi liju84,

Contact the local employment office in Haburg. They will help you. A phone call works faster than a email.

Better also google for "Vorabprufung". Keep the PDF filled and ready.

Agentur für Arbeit Hamburg - www.arbeitsagentur.de



liju84 said:


> I need a small help regarding the pre approval process for work permit. I have been offered a job but my salary is less than 47k. So i guess I need ZAV approval. Could you help me with process of ZAV process?how to get the local ZAV contact in Hamburg?


----------



## liju84

Thank you for your help. I managed to get in touch with ZAV.Regarding the Vorabprüfung. Do you know what needs to be filled in the column *"Bemerkungen / Ergänzende Angaben
(z.B.: Schul- bzw. Berufsabschluss / Qualifikation - soweit für die Prüfung von Bedeutung)"*. Our Degree or work experience?


----------



## ALKB

liju84 said:


> I need a small help regarding the pre approval process for work permit. I have been offered a job but my salary is less than 47k. So i guess I need ZAV approval. Could you help me with process of ZAV process?how to get the local ZAV contact in Hamburg?


List of all ZAV offices:

Standorte der ZAV - www.arbeitsagentur.de

Telephone and email enquiries should only go to the main office in Bonn.


----------



## liju84

Hi ,


I have filed for German national visa at Bangalore consulate yesterday. They have taken my original degree certificate. Is this Normal..? Does this mean the wait time is gonna be longer? Any help appreciated 








vin2win said:


> Hi liju84,
> 
> Contact the local employment office in Haburg. They will help you. A phone call works faster than a email.
> 
> Better also google for "Vorabprufung". Keep the PDF filled and ready.
> 
> Agentur für Arbeit Hamburg - www.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## vin2win

liju84 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I have filed for German national visa at Bangalore consulate yesterday. They have taken my original degree certificate. Is this Normal..? Does this mean the wait time is gonna be longer? Any help appreciated



Yes this is normal, they will return it to you once the decision is made.


----------



## krishnas.m

*ZAV Letter Processing*

My Employer Submitted for ZAV letter, still yet to receive it. It has been almost 2 weeks of submission. How long it will take to get the letter. I have an appointment with Bangalore consulate next week, Can I still go ahead and attend the Visa Interview without the ZAV letter.


----------



## krishnas.m

My Employer Submitted for ZAV letter, still yet to receive it. It has been almost 2 weeks of submission. How long it will take to get the letter. I have an appointment with Bangalore consulate next week, Can I still go ahead without the ZAV letter.


----------



## laster

krishnas.m said:


> My Employer Submitted for ZAV letter, still yet to receive it. It has been almost 2 weeks of submission. How long it will take to get the letter. I have an appointment with Bangalore consulate next week, Can I still go ahead without the ZAV letter.


Did you get your ZAV document??
Did you apply to get your visa in the consulate?


I got my ZAV document and I have applied to get my visa 13th July and I'm still waiting. I call them, and they say that are waiting Berlin reply.

Someone has the same problem ?


----------



## vin2win

laster said:


> I got my ZAV document and I have applied to get my visa 13th July and I'm still waiting. I call them, and they say that are waiting Berlin reply.
> 
> Someone has the same problem ?


Do not wait for the ZAV reply. Go ahead with the visa application process if your salary is more than 48k(check the latest limit). Just give the same application document which you have submitted to the ZAV to the consulate also. I got ZAV approval after my VISA was approved. I would say go ahead.


----------



## laster

vin2win said:


> Do not wait for the ZAV reply. Go ahead with the visa application process if your salary is more than 48k(check the latest limit). Just give the same application document which you have submitted to the ZAV to the consulate also. I got ZAV approval after my VISA was approved. I would say go ahead.


How long did you wait?


----------



## rupali_s

HI,

I have a contract letter from a Berlin based german company but they didn't give me any ZAV id or any approval letter from federal employment agency. So Is it necessary to have this letter? As my employer is also hiring foreign employee for the first time so I'm not sure if he can get it.
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

